# El Diac DB3 activa al Tic226D



## alerxs (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola, me surgio el inconveninete de tener que cambiar un diac RCA7831 / D3202U y me venden el DB3 pero en el Tic226D no me hace la funcion de regular en un circuito para un motor de una batidora.
Es normal esto? 

Saludos.


----------



## Vick (Sep 5, 2009)

El DB3 debería funcionar bien, verifica el propio triac puede estar en corto...


----------



## alerxs (Sep 5, 2009)

Como puedo verificar si el triac esta en corto?


----------



## Vick (Sep 6, 2009)

Simple, midele continuidad en sus pines (con el circuito desconectado obviamente) y si la hay el triac no sirve, es mejor si sacas al triac del circuito...

Los triacs tienen la fea costumbre de ponerse en corto cuando han decidido dejar de funcionar y seguramente esa es la razón de que el circuito no funcione como debería.

Suerte...


----------



## alerxs (Oct 12, 2009)

Vick dijo:


> Simple, midele continuidad en sus pines (con el circuito desconectado obviamente) y si la hay el triac no sirve, es mejor si sacas al triac del circuito...
> 
> Los triacs tienen la fea costumbre de ponerse en corto cuando han decidido dejar de funcionar y seguramente esa es la razón de que el circuito no funcione como debería.
> 
> Suerte...



Gracias Vivk por la respuesta, aunque un poco tarde mi agredecimiento ya que me han dejado por un tiempo proongado sin proveedor de internet.

Un Saludo!


----------



## Vick (Oct 12, 2009)

No hay problema, me alegra que mi ayuda te haya servido...

Saludo.


----------



## alerxs (Oct 12, 2009)

Vick dijo:


> No hay problema, me alegra que mi ayuda te haya servido...
> 
> Saludo.



Si, gracias a ello me di cuenta que la mitad de los tic226 que me vendian dabam continuidad en sus patas externas por ende estaban en corto y por aqui no son nada economicos estos...

Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## h333g (Feb 28, 2013)

Vick dijo:


> Simple, midele continuidad en sus pines (con el circuito desconectado obviamente) y si la hay el triac no sirve, es mejor si sacas al triac del circuito...
> 
> Los triacs tienen la fea costumbre de ponerse en corto cuando han decidido dejar de funcionar y seguramente esa es la razón de que el circuito no funcione como debería.
> 
> Suerte...




Hola, mi caso es el mismo. He quitado el Triac y me da continuidad entre Gate y T1 (patas de los extremos), pero no entre T1 y T2 o Gate y T2. ¿En este caso podría estar bien el BT 139?
Gracias por la ayuda.

http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/BT139_SERIES.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2013)

Un corto parcial es un corto al fin , cambia ese triac !


----------



## h333g (Feb 28, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un corto parcial es un corto al fin , cambia ese triac !



 ¡ Gracias por responder !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 28, 2013)

Un momento amigo, normalmente los triacs, poseen una resistencia entre G y T1, esto es para mantener al mismo dispositivo en corte para evitar falsos disparos, cuando el gate queda en alta impedancia, la prueba optima se realiza dinamicamente y con cargas inductivas.


----------



## h333g (Feb 28, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Un momento amigo, normalmente los triacs, poseen una resistencia entre G y T1, esto es para mantener al mismo dispositivo en corte para evitar falsos disparos, cuando el gate queda en alta impedancia, la prueba optima se realiza dinamicamente y con cargas inductivas.



Ah, vale. Mi polímetro midió unos 60 ohmios entre G y T1, más o menos, entonces, puede que esté correcto, comprobaré otros componentes a ver...
Gracias.


----------



## opamp (Feb 28, 2013)

h333g, podría estar bien!!!,....particularmente prefiero dispararlos con una pila de 9V ó una bateria pequeña de 12V/7Ah.


----------

